# I'm using REW - need help and advice



## alex_t (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello.

This is my first measure with REW. Center speaker.

My configuration is :

- PC with win xp pro 32
- sound card EMU 1820m
- audyssey pro calibration kit
- soundcard calibrated with REW
- micro not calibrated

- audio processor is ADA suite 7.1HD with 80 Hz crossover

Measure performed from one position.

Need advice and suggestions. Thanks
(my audyssey multiEQ pro was physicaly disconnected)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks like a very good response, would be interesting to see what MultEQ Pro does with it.


----------



## alex_t (Feb 9, 2007)

JohnM said:


> That looks like a very good response, would be interesting to see what MultEQ Pro does with it.


Hi JohnM and thanks for your software and you reply (I'm going to do a donation soon)

Below the curve with the audyssey MultiEQ PRO.









The predicted curve byh REW (audyssey is not powered anymore)








The curve with the ADA's PEQ according to the REW EQ (audyssey is not powered anymore)








The blue curve is ADA's PEQ according to the REW EQ
The green curve is the curve with the audyssey MultiEQ PRO.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks. As a tip, it is easier to compare different graphs if they have the same SPL axis limits (45-105dB is our usual recommendation).


----------



## alex_t (Feb 9, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Thanks. As a tip, it is easier to compare different graphs if they have the same SPL axis limits (45-105dB is our usual recommendation).


Ok, thanks for this advice.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Also need to change the frequency axis to logarithmic rather than linear on the comparison plot, should have spotted that sooner, sorry.


----------



## alex_t (Feb 9, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Also need to change the frequency axis to logarithmic rather than linear on the comparison plot, should have spotted that sooner, sorry.


Hello 

Below, overlays with center, center with audyssey, center with ADA's PEQ according to REW's filters


----------

